# Dbox2 als DSL-Router.....



## Streamer (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leutz...

Habe vor meine mit Linux verfeinerte Nokia Dbox2 als DSL-Router zum laufen zu bringen, da ich mit meinem jetzigen nur Probs habe!
Er schmeisst andere User und mich bei Filesharing raus. 

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee wo ich das passende Image dazu bekomme...
Oder kennt jemand das Problem und hat Abhilfevorschläge?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi

Ich kenn zwar die dbox2 nicht wirklich. Aber hat die dbox auch 2 Netzwerkschnittstellen. Weil sonst wird das ganze nicht funktionieren!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## josDesign (16. Dezember 2003)

*dbox2 als router nicht gut!*

Ohje, die 2er Dbox....

hab ich auch zuhause stehen mit linux....

habs einmal versucht als router, hat alles funktioniert, aber bei mir hat sie sich immer aufgehangen.

besser du siehst dich nach einem 486er oder Pentium 120MHz um mit ca. 32MB Ram. Gehst auf http://www.fli4l.de und beschäftigst dich mit diesem Router. ein einfach zu installierender/konfigurierender Linuxrouter wo man keine Linuxauskennerei benötigt.

Wennst dann Hilfe auch noch benötigst kann ich dir helfen per PM, oder Chat.

Aber mit der Box als Router = keine Freude am Fernsehen. (Bei mir hat sie sich alle 15min aufgehangen)


----------

